# Pine Log WMA rock wall



## Glenn

Came across this very long and wide (4') in Pine Log WMA today and was curious to see if anyone has any insight on it. It started on top of a small mountain and zig zag down to a creek. 

The upper stretch was more complete and the bottom was just piles of stones.

This area is full of old mine shafts, furnaces, and homesteads, but just curious about it.



IMG_0481 by Glenn Whittington, on Flickr



IMG_0475 by Glenn Whittington, on Flickr



IMG_0484 by Glenn Whittington, on Flickr


----------



## walkinboss01

Pretty cool find.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Those are common around here. Basically where farmers spent year after year after year clearing rocks out of the fields every year after plowing, and piled them up into walls at the field border. There are lots of them from old, old to still under construction around here.

They are starting to disappear in places, though, as they are convenient sources for building rock, which brings a good price.


----------



## Dan DeBord

Rattler den.


----------



## Glenn

NCHillbilly said:


> Those are common around here. Basically where farmers spent year after year after year clearing rocks out of the fields every year after plowing, and piled them up into walls at the field border. There are lots of them from old, old to still under construction around here.
> 
> They are starting to disappear in places, though, as they are convenient sources for building rock, which brings a good price.



Just neat finding this stuff up here versus where I'm from in Central Florida.

Looking forward to hunting season and exploring even more.


----------



## blood on the ground

Got one just like that on the backside of my neighbors place! It has become one of my favorite places to set and listen for turkey in the spring!


----------



## Glenn

blood on the ground said:


> Got one just like that on the backside of my neighbors place! It has become one of my favorite places to set and listen for turkey in the spring!



This one is full of bear sign...


----------



## drippin' rock

Any chance this could be a fortified firing line?


----------



## Glenn

drippin' rock said:


> Any chance this could be a fortified firing line?



This is what I'm thinking as there were depression pits in the corners and bends of the wall.


----------



## NCHillbilly

It wasn't created as one, I wouldn't think, as those rock walls are all over the Southeast on old farmland; but, it would make an excellent defensive position, and they were used a lot as such during the War.


----------



## Milkman

Do a google search on the rock wall up at fort mountain 
Several theories of who may have stacked them


----------



## Patriot44

Milkman said:


> Do a google search on the rock wall up at fort mountain
> Several theories of who may have stacked them



Hey Awesome Milman! We are penciling down places to explore in the fall and again in the spring and this will make the cut.

If this darn heat would ever settle!


----------



## Kawaliga

I know where there are several on Big Lazar Creek WMA that are on hillsides that are too steep to have ever been farmed. These could only be some type of defensive wall. One theory is that Prince Madoc of Wales and his people landed at Mobile Bay and made their way into the north Georgia mountains. Warfare with Native Americans finally did them in.


----------



## pnome

No insight, but I know exactly where that is.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Kawaliga said:


> I know where there are several on Big Lazar Creek WMA that are on hillsides that are too steep to have ever been farmed. These could only be some type of defensive wall. One theory is that Prince Madoc of Wales and his people landed at Mobile Bay and made their way into the north Georgia mountains. Warfare with Native Americans finally did them in.


I can show you some here on 45 degree slopes that are still being farmed. I've helped build those durn rock wall things with field rocks. Remember, people haven't always had tractors. I've seen some hillsides plowed with mules that you wouldn't believe. I have farmed tobacco myself on slopes where you could stand there with your nose not much over a foot away from the ground. 

I couldn't discount Madoc landing here, but he didn't build the rock walls that are all over the place. Farmers and sharecroppers did, and still are building them in some places. I think Madoc went on to found the Mandan tribe myself.


----------



## T-N-T

We had one on like that on a farm dad bought when I was 13 or so.  It was in Troutman NC.  That dirt had enough rocks in it to build 3 more walls.  
I do not wish to ever be a farmer in such a place.


----------



## Josey

I am in Pine Log a lot, but have never seen this wall.  Would you mind sharing the approximate location?




Glenn said:


> Came across this very long and wide (4') in Pine Log WMA today and was curious to see if anyone has any insight on it. It started on top of a small mountain and zig zag down to a creek.
> 
> The upper stretch was more complete and the bottom was just piles of stones.
> 
> This area is full of old mine shafts, furnaces, and homesteads, but just curious about it.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0481 by Glenn Whittington, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0475 by Glenn Whittington, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0484 by Glenn Whittington, on Flickr


----------



## westcobbdog

Glenn said:


> This is what I'm thinking as there were depression pits in the corners and bends of the wall.



Cool find but no Yankees ( in big numbers ) to shoot at up that direction.


----------



## Josey

Anyone know where this wall is located?  I'd like to go find it and look for other stuff around it.  I have found the 4 furnaces, old mill and old water-filled mine pits in Pine Log, and would like to find more cool things to study.

I don't need GPS coordinates, but a general location would be helpful.  The act of actually finding it is the fun part.  I love getting out in the woods and searching.


----------



## Hooty Hoot

This one is not a typical field wall. If you were to see it, you could tell by its location as related to several important items in the area. Most specifically, ore pits, furnace, and old rail bed. As mentioned above, there are also rock lined and fortified depressions in several locations. I use to coon hunt with an old man who was born and raised in the area. He is gone now but would be 104 y/o if still alive. His grandfather worked the operation. Anyway my friend said he was told that it was a defensive position protecting the rail loading area during the civil war. I've always wanted to follow that old rail bed. Probably goes to a furnace.


----------



## Josey

Hooty Hoot said:


> This one is not a typical field wall. If you were to see it, you could tell by its location as related to several important items in the area. Most specifically, ore pits, furnace, and old rail bed. As mentioned above, there are also rock lined and fortified depressions in several locations. I use to coon hunt with an old man who was born and raised in the area. He is gone now but would be 104 y/o if still alive. His grandfather worked the operation. Anyway my friend said he was told that it was a defensive position protecting the rail loading area during the civil war. I've always wanted to follow that old rail bed. Probably goes to a furnace.



I haven't seen this wall near the Union, Pool, Guthrie Creek furnaces, or the one right behind the check station, all in Pine Log.  Did I miss it, or is there another furnace?  Only ore pits I have seen were near Sugar Hill pond.


----------



## Josey

Anyone who has seen this wall wanna give up a general location for it?  Curious minds wanna know.  Info would be appreciated.


----------



## Danny Leigh

Josey said:


> Anyone who has seen this wall wanna give up a general location for it?  Curious minds wanna know.  Info would be appreciated.



Take the main road into the WMA off Stamp Creek road and take the first bridge crossing of stamp creek near the furnace. You will eventually drive along Guthrie creek. Once you cross the creek (now on your right) the rock wall will be about half a mile up on the right on the other side of the creek. You can see it from the road in the winter.


----------



## Josey

Danny Leigh said:


> Take the main road into the WMA off Stamp Creek road and take the first bridge crossing of stamp creek near the furnace. You will eventually drive along Guthrie creek. Once you cross the creek (now on your right) the rock wall will be about half a mile up on the right on the other side of the creek. You can see it from the road in the winter.



Aha.  One of the very few areas I haven't explored in there.  That was too steep for my 2wd, and I turned around once I started breathing hard and my back wheel was spinning on my mountain bike.  I know Guthrie from Stamp all the way up to about 1/4 mile past the old furnace road, but it seems now that I should hike it further up (or wait until the ground gets dusty again, for that road).

Looking forward to seeing some more history.  Thank you, sir.


----------



## Josey

Danny Leigh said:


> Take the main road into the WMA off Stamp Creek road and take the first bridge crossing of stamp creek near the furnace. You will eventually drive along Guthrie creek. Once you cross the creek (now on your right) the rock wall will be about half a mile up on the right on the other side of the creek. You can see it from the road in the winter.



Studying my maps again, I think I see exactly where you mentioned.  I will go try to see it soon.  I hope my 2wd 4Runner will make it there.  Nothing has stopped me yet in it.   Uttterly surprisingly offroad capable, for me.  It's nice having weight over the back wheels.   If that doesn't work, then I hope my come-a-long and a bunch of rope will get me rolling again, after I turn it around.  But I doubt I will need that.  Thanks for the lead, man.


----------



## Danny Leigh

Josey said:


> Studying my maps again, I think I see exactly where you mentioned.  I will go try to see it soon.  I hope my 2wd 4Runner will make it there.  Nothing has stopped me yet in it.   Uttterly surprisingly offroad capable, for me.  It's nice having weight over the back wheels.   If that doesn't work, then I hope my come-a-long and a bunch of rope will get me rolling again, after I turn it around.  But I doubt I will need that.  Thanks for the lead, man.



The gates usually aren't open except during big game hunts and hog hunts so you might have to wait until turkey season to get back in there. When dry the roads up to the wall are fairly good but if it's wet they are really messy.


----------



## Sgt.USMC

I've seen it many times and wondered about it, thanks for the history lesson guys...


----------



## todd

There's an old home site there and that was what the man used to keep his cows in.  I believe its the Byars place.


----------



## Josey

todd said:


> There's an old home site there and that was what the man used to keep his cows in.  I believe its the Byars place.



Thanks for the intel.  Gives me more to look for when I go check it out.


----------



## Josey

I just got back from finding that wall today.  All main gates were open, and I was able to drive through from the check station entrance to the lake at the north end.  The wall was easy to find, thanks to the directions given by Danny Leigh.

It was a very cool thing to see.  I explored around the area and found what may have once been a chimney (just a pile of rocks all by itself now) nearby.   I also explored some around Sugar Hill.

I also saw a good bit of hog sign (rooting) at the south end of the wall.

My real prize for the day was a deer antler I found just above the wall.  Not sure if it was shed (base was intact, and no skull nearby), or was from a kill, but I have a nice souvenir.  I may even make a knife handle or something out of it.


----------



## Walker44

Not really sure how it works now buy years ago you could contact USGS andget copies of dates maps   They were very accurate since the ground actually had been walked


----------



## Danny Leigh

Josey said:


> I just got back from finding that wall today.  All main gates were open, and I was able to drive through from the check station entrance to the lake at the north end.  The wall was easy to find, thanks to the directions given by Danny Leigh.
> 
> It was a very cool thing to see.  I explored around the area and found what may have once been a chimney (just a pile of rocks all by itself now) nearby.   I also explored some around Sugar Hill.
> 
> I also saw a good bit of hog sign (rooting) at the south end of the wall.
> 
> My real prize for the day was a deer antler I found just above the wall.  Not sure if it was shed (base was intact, and no skull nearby), or was from a kill, but I have a nice souvenir.  I may even make a knife handle or something out of it.



Sounds like a good day! Post a pic of the antler. I usually see fresh hog rooting in Guthrie creek where the road crosses the creek. There's some laurel thickets above the creek that I imagine they use.


----------



## Josey

Here is the antler.  I actually found it on the ground, not on this rock.


----------



## Josey

More pictures of the wall.


----------



## Danny Leigh

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Josey

Any other cool historical stuff to see in Pine Log?  I have found the 4 furnaces, Jones Mill, the rock wall above and the two ponds at Sugar Hill.

I've seen pictures of some structures and things around Sugar Hill, but haven't found them yet.  Anyone know where those are?


----------



## todd

There's an old quarry pit on the road back towards sugar hill lake.  You can look down into the water and see a crane or shovel that was pushed off into it.


----------



## Josey

todd said:


> There's an old quarry pit on the road back towards sugar hill lake.  You can look down into the water and see a crane or shovel that was pushed off into it.



I've seen what I think is that pit.  Water was low when I was last there.  I wish I would have walked down and looked into the water.

Aren't there concrete walls, foundations, etc. in that area?  I looked for some where I saw flat spots halfway up hillsides, but didn't see any.


----------



## Glenn

Wow I forgot all about this post and glad others were able to get out and explore the area.


----------



## westcobbdog

Glenn said:


> Wow I forgot all about this post and glad others were able to get out and explore the area.



Makes me want to hike in to see the quarry pit. I know there is trout fishing up there, too. Cool pic of the wall. 
Guessing they were to keep livestock in? Last hostile Indians would have been gone by 1830's. Many rock walls I see literally turn back into earth, just get buried under.


----------



## Josey

westcobbdog said:


> Makes me want to hike in to see the quarry pit. I know there is trout fishing up there, too. Cool pic of the wall.
> Guessing they were to keep livestock in? Last hostile Indians would have been gone by 1830's. Many rock walls I see literally turn back into earth, just get buried under.



Used to be trout fishing in there.  Exceptional trout fishing.  Decades ago.  Now, it's a complete joke.  Everyone catches every single fish right after the stocking truck dumps them.  Like within an hour or so.  After that there are no more trout in that creek.  It's pretty funny to watch.

But it is a very cool, quite large expanse of woods, with beautiful mountainous terrain, and interesting history, right in metro Atlanta.

Complete with yuppie subdivisions bordering it.  The whole place will probably be gone, fairly soon.  Right about when those Aubreys realize that they can get more money for yuppie subdivision lots than they can from pulpwood.


----------



## NCHillbilly

westcobbdog said:


> Guessing they were to keep livestock in? Last hostile Indians would have been gone by 1830's. Many rock walls I see literally turn back into earth, just get buried under.



In those days, it was opposite of now-the livestock was free-ranged, and people fenced their gardens and crops in to protect them. The rock walls are a combination of that, and somewhere to put all the rocks that got dug and picked up out of the fields.


----------

